# Spring Flowers



## mrigney (Jun 6, 2017)

Thought with things blooming around here, it'd be nice to have a thread to show off what's blooming in your yard. I'll go. We have a plum tree that we planted 2 (3?) years ago. It's basically never had any blooms on it...until this year. We'll say it's b/c I pruned it this winter



Also, to keep track of...last fall I planted a cut flower garden for my wife. Got about a dozen different perennial flowers and 20 total plants. Got them planted last year. Now need to get a border and get it weeded. Looks like most things survived the winter. I'll update w/pictures throughout the season.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Nice! I didn't plant my daffodils last year, as I forgot about them until I was moving some stuff on my storage rack and found them. I really like those flowers.

I would say that first tree was a cherry blossom?


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

I like this thread. I'll post up when I dethaw.


----------



## Reel Low Dad (Jun 1, 2017)

Here is what I have so far. Planted these in the fall


----------



## mrigney (Jun 6, 2017)

First (and probably one of few) tulips blooming around my mailbox.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

mrigney said:


> First (and probably one of few) tulips blooming around my mailbox.


I almost bought some last year before Fall, and the cashier said, "Aww, they might bloom this year, but I doubt it'll be cold enough for them. They require a hard freeze to bloom." This has been one of the coldest winters that we've experienced after living here for 7 years, and we also got snow, which hasn't happened since we've been here.


----------



## mrigney (Jun 6, 2017)

Found a few more peeking out today.

Have climbing roses on the side of my garage. Two different varieties. This one is called Peggy Martin. Story we were told was that after Hurricane Katrina, a woman whose house had been completely inundated south of New Orleans had a rosebush still alive. No one could identify what kind it was, so that named it after the woman. Has been great for us.


And of course, dogwood season around here as of this week.


By the way...isn't it amazing what cell phone cameras can do these days? Just got a new phone this past week and am amazed by the pictures (and my old one wasn't bad!)


----------



## mrigney (Jun 6, 2017)

Figured since I started this thread, I should update my blooms.

Climbing roses that I planted this year have put on quite the show. Planted three along the garage wall two years ago (so this will be the second full summer).



That's the right most vine which has been the most vigorous. In the middle is a Sombreil climbing rose which is a little sparse this year. Then fronting the roses w/several perennials (wild geranium, bee balm, echinacea, lavendar, and there were some allium bulbs in there, but the seem to have been killed by a late freeze).

Here's a close-up where you can see the clematis that's running through the roses. Planted it last year and looking forward to seeing what it does going forward.


Also finally starting to get some potted plants together. Here's the first one I just got planted last weekend.


Finally, last fall I planted a cut flower bed for my wife. If you'll do me the favor of ignoring the weeds that I have been too swamped to take care of in the bed (don't spray pre-e here b/c it's next two bulberry bushes on one side and an asparagus bed on the other)....


My goal going forward the rest of this summer and next year, I think, is to intentionally not add anything--new beds, new plants, new anything. And work to improve the state of all of my existing landscaping.


----------



## Dico112lr4 (Apr 5, 2018)

Not quite spring but my Annabelle Hydrangeas are starting to liven up.


----------

